# Mazuri?



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

So I recently posted about my little Nico feeling under the weather. My vet said she would do some additional research on diet to see if there are some changes that we could make that would help her feel better.

She contacted another exotic pet specialist who recommended to her Mazuri hedgehog food. My vet (the only vet in town that treats exotics) has suggested to me since I first got Nico to use a commercial hedgehog food. So I now have two different vets saying to use hedgehog food. So I checked out the Mazuri site today http://www.mazuri.com/ Frankly the ingredient list looks terrible imo.

What I'm wanting to know is if anyone knows anything about this brand, if they've used it. Is it as bad as it looks to my fairly inexperienced eye? Or am I more ignorant than I thought I was?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

It looks bad to me. Unfortunately hedgehog food just isn't up to the standards that we are now using.

http://www.pet-pro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4

This food is Spike's Delite and is the best of the hedgehogs food but still way below high quality cat food and can be pretty expensive. But if you are feeling the need to use a hedgehog food, I would use this one.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Not really feeling the need to use a hedgehog food. I just find it odd that the hedgehog owners and breeders at large advocate for cat and sometimes dog food while anything I've read or been told by a vet advocates for hedgehog food. Especially when the ingredient list of hedgehog food seems to be inferior to cat or dog food. But I thought I would be open minded and just toss the info out there to see what people think.

I checked out the Spike's Delite and you're right, that looks way better than Mazuri. But maybe not any better than a meh cat food. If I do switch I would go with Spike's over Mazuri.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are the ingredients in Mazuri Insectivore Diet.

Poultry by-product meal, ground soybean hulls, ground wheat, low ash poultry by product, dried beet pulp, rice flour, soybean meal, dried egg product, ground aspen, porcine animal fat, poultry fat, poultry digest (flavor), dried apple pomace, powdered cellulose, wheat germ, fish meal (menhaden), dried whey, shrimp meal, soybean oil, lecithin, brewers dried yeast, fish oil (menhaden), phosphoric acid, salt, dl-methionine, taurine, marigold extract, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative; citric acid, rosemary extract), l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (stabilized vitamin C), inositol, d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (natural source of vitamin E), vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, manganous oxide, thiamin mononitrate, zinc oxide, calcium carbonate, ferrous carbonate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (vitamin K), calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, canthaxanthin, zinc sulfate, vitamin A acetate, folic acid, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, biotin, cholecalciferol (vitamin D3)

The first ingredient is Poultry-by-product which is the left overs after all meat is removed....bones, organs, feathers, feet, beaks...no real meat in it.

There is no real meat or meat meal in this food. Its all pretty much filler. It does have a small amount of seafood, but seafood can cause smelly poop.


----------

